# The 2013 IT Color - Emerald Green Nails



## Dalylah (Dec 6, 2012)

In keeping with the Emerald Green theme from this thread I thought I would post some pictures of our prettiest emerald greens. Have a favorite emerald green? Swatch it and come post it in this thread.





Source, Used with permission

China Glaze Emerald Sparkle (aka the king of holiday greens!)





Source, Used with permission

Barielle Shades in Lily of the Valley





Source, Used with permission

Zoya Ray





Source, Used with permission

Claire's Chunky Green





Source, Used with permission

Zoya Holly





Source, Used with permission

Zoya Rina





Source, Used with permission

O.P.I. Jade is the New Black





Source, Used with permission

Zoya Apple





Source, used with permission

Butter London Jack the Lad





Source, Used with permission

China Glaze Holly-Day





Source, Used with permission

Dare to Wear Poison Ivy





Source, Used with permission

Rescue Beauty Lounge Jack





Source, Used with permission

Pretty Serious VT100





Source, Used with permission

China Glaze Glittering Garland


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh, lovely swatches and nice compilation! Seriously hot green shades!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 6, 2012)

Drools.... Anyone have a napkin? I'm in love with all those colors.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 7, 2012)

Amazingly great green shades! I only have like one green *hides* must...buy...emerald nail polish!!!!!!!


----------



## KimberlyP (Dec 8, 2012)

Honestly, when I saw that Pantone had decided on that green I thought 'b-o-r-i-n-g'. But I change my mind seeing those yummy green nails!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KimberlyP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Honestly, when I saw that Pantone had decided on that green I thought 'b-o-r-i-n-g'. But I change my mind seeing those yummy green nails!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. I didn't used to like greens but then I saw some swatches on a blog long ago and my eyes about popped out. They were so pretty. Some of these are really festive for the current holiday season as well.


----------



## LoriTG (Dec 9, 2012)

I Love the green nails! Especially the lighter ones and the ones with sparkles!



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In keeping with the Emerald Green theme from this thread I thought I would post some pictures of our prettiest emerald greens. Have a favorite emerald green? Swatch it and come post it in this thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sparklygem (Dec 9, 2012)

First Scrangie has the most beautiful nails and hands and is truly a legend! Second, these are so stunning I want to cry! I want all !!!


----------



## sleepykat (Dec 9, 2012)

Looking at these photos is a happy time.


----------



## sylvanbrown (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow I'm loving the Zoya Rena...Actually they're all great

Appart from Red, Green is probably the most Christmassy colour ever


----------



## Sandi (Dec 19, 2012)

I just got Green Garland, and of course Emerald Sparkle is a favorite. However, I also love Sinful Colors' San Francisco, Orly's Lucky Duck, ChG's Watermelon Rind and Emerald Fitzgerald, and Color Club's Rule Breaker. Misa's Toxic Seduction is pretty nice to although it leans a bit olive. I think I'm going to try something snow-y tonight with Rule Breaker and ChG's Glistening Snow.


----------



## shandimessmer (Dec 19, 2012)

Ugh, I really have to get some emerald green nail polish This is horribly enabling


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 20, 2012)

Image from Let them have Polish!


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sandi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got Green Garland, and of course Emerald Sparkle is a favorite. However, I also love Sinful Colors' San Francisco, Orly's Lucky Duck, ChG's Watermelon Rind and Emerald Fitzgerald, and Color Club's Rule Breaker. Misa's Toxic Seduction is pretty nice to although it leans a bit olive. I think I'm going to try something snow-y tonight with Rule Breaker and ChG's Glistening Snow.


I have China Glaze's Watermelon Rind and even to this day it is one of my favorite polishes.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Image from Let them have Polish!


How dare you tease me with a gorgeous emerald I don't have... *drools* I love how those glitter pieces _almost_ melt into the polish.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't think this green is out from Cult Nails. I'll hit Maria up tomorrow and ask.


----------



## Sandi (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have China Glaze's Watermelon Rind and even to this day it is one of my favorite polishes.


 I have all 6 polishes in that collection. Only complete collection I own. I loved them all, even the orange one that looks crap on me. They're just so sparkly and juicy.


----------



## coopsgrl98 (Jan 22, 2013)

Essie's Mojito Madness is another great green color!!!!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 3, 2013)

Friday, I picked up the Sephora + Pantone Emerald mini polish set:  A glitter, a shimmer, and a cream with holographic glitter.  I thought the cream would be a dupe of the Color Club Wild Cactus I received from Birchbox since I didn't have anything in this exact Pantone shade of green, so I didn't buy it Friday when I bought pretty much the rest of the Pantone collection (eyeliner, shadow, chunky pencil, and much, much more!), but then when I got home, I discovered they're wildly different, so I *had* to go back and get the cream yesterday!  I have, uh, more than a few green polishes (probably around three or four dozen, if not more), but not a single one was remotely close to Pantone Emerald.  I *had* to buy the new Sephora stuff!  I had actually been planning on buying every item in the Emerald collection because I love green, so this spree actually wasn't a surprise.  What *was* a surprise was the fact that I could actually *do* it.  I normally have to pace my buying when getting everything from a collection, but I had the money this week, so *boom*.  

(I tend to wear exclusively green polish in March to celebrate the return of plants growing, which is why I have so many different bottles:  Every year, there are new shades that I *have* to buy to expand my options.  This is going to be a particularly bad year for reigning in polish acquisition because it seems like green in general -- lime, mint, emerald, forest, absinthe, you name it -- is the big nail polish color family like blue was last year, and there are green polishes *everywhere* demanding that I buy them.)


----------



## ledfordica (Mar 9, 2013)

This Month's Square Hue box has a beautiful emerald green called Patty's Pint!


----------

